# Muskie fishing 8-24 and 8-25...



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Very tough fishing; water is down/super clarity, westnile mosquitos are horrible/ got bit at least 30 times, had a chance at fish both days but could'nt get em hooked.

8-24/ Fished in the evening. Started off by working a silver/white tandem giant killer. Lost it on a snag and went to a firetiger/black/orange tandem giant killer. Casting like a trooper while getting ate by mosquitos, when I see a nice muskie just under a tree. I made a great cast right in the zone and the muskie grabbed and spit the spinner quicker than I could react. Little rusty, it's been a while,lol. This was a very nice fish, so I worked the area hard for a couple hours. Even tried a black/loon colored topraider and a green/silver super shad rap to no avail. Hint--Hey smallmouth guys the bass were trying to eat lures as big as them. They seemed to be stacked up at the eddys.

8-25/ Rained in the morning, so I fished the afternoon(still a little hot for that!). Fished the same area where I saw the muskie, but could'nt get anything going. Moved on fishing a solid orange tandem giant killer. After another 200 cast, I got swarped by a decent muskie. Barely felt her, but got a super look when she rolled on the surface. I even tried changing up to the green/silver shad rap to give her a different look, but she did'nt bite again.

How these fish take a bite at a lure with two three ought trebles hanging back there and don't get hooked, I'll never know,lol.  I'll take that kind of action for late summer,though. I'd like to see some cool temps. and more water in the streams. Looking forward to the fall/winter muskie fishing! I'll get you guys a new pic sooner or later! Cross your fingers for me. I'll probably be back out tomorrow!!!  Good fishing everyone!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tom, great having you back posting your reports again. I have a question for you. Sounds like you used a few crankbaits/top waters, but mostly bucktails (Giant Killers) as your primary bait. Is there something you use as a key to switch from cranks/topwaters to bucktails as your primary or were you just using them as a search lure? Glad to hear you using a Topraider. I have two and haven't caught anything on them yet (had a fish blow up on the black widow TR, but missed the hookup), but they are my favorate casting lure especially over submerged vegitation and points. Also do you have or have you used any of the Mepps Musky Maribous? If you have, what do you think of them?

Thanks

Barry


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Great question man... Right now the water is hot and low. Even though we've had some cool nights for summer, the water temps. are still up. The present conditions are perfect for spinners in-line or longarm/v. My favorite lures bar none are Rapala Super Shads and Rapala Magnums, but when the streams are as low as they are now it is very very tough to fish anything that dives any depth. SNAG CITY! In-lines snag easy also, but if you are a good caster and run the lure high in the water it works out. Like I mentioned clarity is almost too good,lol. The advantage is you can see anything in the water, but the disadvantage is that the fish can too. Top Raiders are fun! You said you have had a blow-up, so you know why.  I believe that they take a bunch of patience and just a bunch of casting compared to the other lures, but for that one fish that scares the crap out of you when you have casted 300 times and let your guard down they are definately worth it. I firmly believe that you are gonna hook more quality fish off the top water lures also. If you have the confidence to cast those top raiders, it will pay off! Mepps muskie maribous, have'nt tried them yet. They look good! Nice to be talking some fishing with you guys. Fall fishing is coming!!!!

P.S. I'll dig out a pic of a topraider muskie that just about ripped the rod out of my hands,lol. Nothing like it to get your BLOOD PUMPING! One thing I do try to do while casting topwater is not to watch the lure, because I have missed fish by pulling it away from them.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Muskie are biting at West Branch in Jay lake. Been there several times lately and everytime we've been in Jay Lake we've either caught a muskie , had a muskie follow or had one blow up on the surface. The latest trip they were blowing up on buzzbaits. I've only caught one several weeks back and it was smaller.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here ya go!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

in the mood to eat on the lakes. If you get one of those topwater skies up, we want a good pic man! Good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

It has you downsize the pic so much that you can barely see it. There is a topraider in that muskie's mouth,lol. I'll sit down sometime and download some pics in the album deal where you guys can actually see them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Top you can post pics any size, just download them to the photo gallery on this site then put in the address of the pic


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Like this


----------



## Muskie/Hunter (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a maribou used it up in Painesville Grand River and landed a 35 incher. It was my first River Muksie so I was impressed by it. If you retrieve it fast enough just under the suface it causes a good ripple. I like the big blade on them also and the feathers just flow really nice in the water. Its My top inline spinner bait.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

on your first river muskie there MH! I've heard Wormdrowner mention a couple of the streams/rivers holding muskie up there. Where has he been?


----------

